# Hard rubber grips (help needed please)



## robertc (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey folks,

I just took a set of coke bottle grips off an old 50's Frankenbike I acquired. The grips are so hard they appear brittle. I'm sure this question has been addressed many times over. I can't seem to find information as what to use as a preservative to soften and restore the rubber. Any advice will be appreciated.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Feb 6, 2017)

I wonder if John Deere Ultra Guard for tires as mentioned in previous posts on this site, would work the same miracle on grips?


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2017)

Dave, thanks for the reply. It may be worth a try. I have a John Deere dealer just a couple of miles from my work location.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 7, 2017)

Let us know how it works!


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 7, 2017)

I tried the wintergreen oil and it did soften the rubber a bit but it seems that the chemical make up of the rubber changes and it seems to smear or break apart if you actually use it.  More for something you need to to soften and just display.


----------



## robertc (Feb 7, 2017)

I have seen several post on other sites dealing with reconditioning rubber. The wintergreen oil was used. I was hoping there was some kind of miracle cure that someone had come up with on rubber bicycle grips. The John Deere ultraguard still may be an option. Thanks guys.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello Robert.

I left a pedal from my teens Pierce soaking in Simple Green for a couple days a year or so back. Once I remembered it was soakingI pulled it out. The rust, crud and grease was gone but the old chalky pedal blocks were slimy and I thought I'd ruined them. Left them in a warm spot in the sun to dry a day or two and when it was over they dried with a hard shiny surface and the rubber seems to be reconstituted with plenty of strength and no chalky surface. Here is the ingredient list from the Safety Data Sheet, one or a group of these chemicals acted as a solvent but did not completely disolve the rubber. WIth time I might have made rubber soup though.



*Section 3: *

*COMPOSITION/INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS *

*Ingredient                                                                CAS Number                  Percent Range *

Water                                                                        7732-18-5                       > 84.8%*

Ethoxylated Alcohol                                                  68439-46-3                      < 5%*

Sodium Citrate                                                          68-04-2                            < 5%*

Tetrasodium _N,N_-bis(carboxymethyl)-L-glutamate   51981-21-6                      < 1%*

Sodium Carbonate                                                    497-19-8                          < 1%*

Citric Acid                                                                  77-92-9                            < 1%*

Isothiazolinone mixture                                              55965-84-9                     < 0.2%*

Fragrance                                                                  Proprietary Mixture          < 1%*

Colorant                                                                     Proprietary Mixture          < 1%*

The Alcohol might have done the trick but maybe it was the sodium citrate, look what it does for cheese, . _Sodium citrates are used as acidity regulators in food and drinks, and also as __emulsifiers__ for oils. They enable cheeses to melt without becoming greasy._

It could be the citric acid?

But I'm pulling for the Tetrasodium _N,N_-bis(carboxymethyl)-L-glutamate  which is very nice as a topping on a banana split.

Seems like you could add triple sec and tequila and pour it over ice!

Good luck,
Gary


----------



## robertc (Feb 24, 2017)

Gary,

I watched a few youtube videos where break fluid was used. I soaked the grips for 5 days. Not as hard as they were but it didn't appear to a Miracle Solution. Thanks for the Simple Green trick.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2017)

Robert-
Going through my notes, I found one suggestion claiming that boiling grips can help to get them softened, although I've never tried it.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Robert-
> Going through my notes, I found one suggestion claiming that boiling grips can help to get them softened, although I've never tried it.



Trump said it is "fake news".


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Robert-
> Going through my notes, I found one suggestion claiming that boiling grips can help to get them softened, although I've never tried it.



Once they cool down they don't Harden back up? I have some really nice rocket grips I would love to get just a little softer, hearing all these different techniques is tempting. I'm just scared to death to ruin them, they are so hard to find. I  know when I cleaned them in warm water and dishwashing detergent they softened, but they didn't stay that soft once they cooled down. Is the trick boiling water as opposed to just warm?


----------



## gkeep (Feb 24, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Once they cool down they don't Harden back up? I have some really nice rocket grips I would love to get just a little softer, hearing all these different techniques is tempting. I'm just scared to death to ruin them, they are so hard to find. I  know when I cleaned them in warm water and dishwashing detergent they softened, but they didn't stay that soft once they cooled down. Is the trick boiling water as opposed to just warm?




I had to replace a crusty grip on a 52 Schwinn World I found some years back.I think I kept it,it's toast but if I can find it this weekend (while I'm shop vacing flood water from my basement) I'll try to experiment on it. It was too crumbly to use anyway.

Gary


----------



## BLWNMNY (Feb 24, 2017)

I would love to hear the results.


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 24, 2017)

I've posted elsewhere about the results but might as well here
I had some pedal block I bought come in petrified but otherwise perfect. I dipped them in wintergreen oil about 3 weeks.

They did indeed get soft to a point, where the have a slight rubber bounce to them and some bend-ability.
However I am convinced the the molecular structure of the rubber is gone and they can crumble or mark like chalk. If these pedals were actually, the would mark up you shoe and be worn in one ride.

So If you need something to not be dry looking of be able to fit it over for display only, then wintergreen oil is a maybe.

Once again, it anyone is in the Los Angeles area I can show them some before and afters pieces.

As the for the pedals I ended up buying men's pedals and shortening them for women's pedal use.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 15, 2017)

HI crusty Rubber fans,

Still hunting for that old cracked drip to try the simple green method. I know it's in the basement somewhere...


----------

